# Sphodromantis sp. - macro pictures - what specie?



## ThorEH (Jun 14, 2007)

Heres one of my Hierodulas, not quite sure which species, but I reckon it's a grandis ? Anyone who might know ?

















Hope you'll enjoy these as well


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2007)

I am no expert on ID but it looks like a Sphodromantis.


----------



## Asa (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree with Rick.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2007)

Fantastic photographs! What camera do you use?

I'm sure I've read this before somewhere, but do mantids have 3 eyes in the top center part of their heads? If not, what are those structures on the head of that beautiful specimen?


----------



## ThorEH (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks Stefan

I use a Nikon D70, with a Sigma EX 105mm f/2.8 DG Macro lens


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 15, 2007)

> I'm sure I've read this before somewhere, but do mantids have 3 eyes in the top center part of their heads? If not, what are those structures on the head of that beautiful specimen?


Thier the 3 simple eyes, being simple because they can only tell from light and dark, i think they aid to flying aswell, oh yeah and thier called ocelli, though dont know if i spelt that right


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks Thor and Morpheus 8)


----------

